

Wikipedia is booming – so why is it still asking you for money? - sparkzilla
http://www.dailydot.com/business/wikipedia-fundraiser-banner/

======
brohoolio
meh. i throw them a few bucks every year, but after i've contributed to my
local food bank, homeless shelters, habitat for humanity, doctors without
borders, etc.

i guess a stockpile of money might lead to corruption but it doesn't feel like
the corruption is there yet. i guess i'll read a bit more.

